# Appropriate Age/Time for Persian Cat to Breed



## craZee (May 27, 2014)

While I'm not currently seeking to breed my cat, I just wish to seek information which I'm having trouble finding on my own.

What aroused my curiosity, someone said I could breed my cat around now. She's only 9 months, quite healthy and big but that still seems way too young to me 

Is 9 months truly appropriate and if not, what would be?

Any informations or links to relevant readings would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Presumably your girl was spayed at latest 6 months old?
I'm not a breeder but I would imagine a lot would depend on when a female kitten starts calling which can vary enormously - I think I read somewhere that Persians were late developers.
Also a lot would depend on the size and health of the female.
Either way 9 months sounds very young, she is still a kitten herself at that age


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

NO far too young,shes still a kitten herself, at the very least 12 months old, but breeds do vary, as moggie 14 says persians and some other breeds are late developers, if you are not looking to breed then she needs spaying or at risk of Pyometra, a womb disease that can be fatal


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

No one answer, but some girls are ready at 10 months, so they're 12 months at delivery. 

She should already be spayed if you're not breeding her, and if you are then your mentor will be able to tell you the best time for that particular cat.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I think you need to contact the breeder to find out what age is appropriate. I would think she needs the revelant health tests for that breed first. She will also need other tests to prove that she is clear of common feline infections. These tests I would expect the stud owner to do as well on her stud.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Is this the same cat you posted about in May ? I take it she isn't a pedigree cat, in October you mentioned you had very busy lives, just wondering why you are looking to breed from her ?


----------



## craZee (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the answers everyone!

My cat is not spayed actually. To be very honest, I've never received this advice before. It was never particularly encouraged by my vet either (I'm assuming because views on neutering are divided in our country) and I never knew of the full extent of it's benefits (until recently).

While currently at least not looking to breed her, I'm undecided in regards to the future. I suppose then I would need to make my decision quick; is there a time limit to when best spaying one's cat?



Cookieandme said:


> Is this the same cat you posted about in May ? I take it she isn't a pedigree cat, in October you mentioned you had very busy lives, just wondering why you are looking to breed from her ?


That's right! The very same. Well, if we ever are to breed her, would only be to extend the family I suppose.

Pedigree refers to being pure-bred, right? (I'm sorry I'm not knowledgeable in some details.)

Just a photo to show: http://i.imgur.com/kh7rhJe.jpg


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm confused .... if you're not actively looking to breed your cat & she's already 9 months old, why hasn't she been spayed?

Cats, females especially, should really be spayed as soon as possible - many are done by breeders before being homed at only 12/13 weeks .... 

Please get her spayed ASAP - there are real health reasons for doing so, not to mention the worries of an 'accidental' (and I use the word loosely as there's really nothing accidental about it) litter


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

CraZee - I'd say run before it's too late - that this thread hasn't yet exploded into mass criticism and hysteria under the guise of "helpful advice" is a miracle. Although I bet a few are waiting for you to post more details - then the haters will attack en mass. That's how this place works. The evidence is in the many many many threads like yours. 

Before you post on this thread again; please, take the time to read back through the hundreds of threads like this. You soon find that very very very few (huh - if any) will support anyone breeding their cat. You'll find it INCREDILBY hypocritical of course, but that's what you get here. The very same people who warn you how dangerous it is, how it's terrible for the cat to not be spayed, how there are too many unwanted cats in the world, how many birth defects / illness / death there are - they're exaclty the same ones happily justifying breeding THEIR cat and will come up with a dozen reasons as to why that's ok in THEIR circumstance. 

Apparently not all cats are created equal - only purebreds with papers that 'better the breed' are allowed. (Funny, but last time I checked, a cat is a cat is a cat - what it's coat is like doesn't actually make it any different or more special than a mangy old tabby - but that's not understood on here.)

It's only PC to do so if - you have a registered kitten via a breeder, who has sold you the kitten on the 'active register'; you have a mentor to oversee your breeding; you've tested yur cat for all the relevant diseases; the stud has also been tested; your only desire for breeding is to 'better the breed'; 

And even then, if you're setting outs to breed cats (must be a registered predigree - no papers, it's a 'moggie' and you're. 'Back yard breeder' - they looked down on with the biggest of scorn here btw) you've got to have had show experince, and know exactly what you're doing - but even THEN, you'll be shot down in flames.

(But all under the guise of 'being helpful' )

Honestly, you just have to look back at other threads and yell see them start exaclty like this.check out the ones that have been locked after about 13 oages; see how subtle the 'helpful advice' is before it becomes blatantly nasty. Oh occasionally, you will find a sympathetic poster - but usually only if you've already bred, the cat is pregnant / just birthed, and you are looking for urgent care / vet advice. And even then, that will be a rare reply a,I gat dozens of 'I can't believe you let your cat get pregnant / you're irresponsible and a disgrace!'

Yre welcome 

(Ps - Google to find your answer, or simply go back through other threads on were for advice on how to safely breed your pusscat. Amongst all the haters on here - there are some very savvy, experinced breeders who, in their posts, you find all the answers you need  )


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

MightyMouse88 said:


> It's only PC to do so if - you have a registered kitten via a breeder, who has sold you the kitten on the 'active register'; you have a mentor to oversee your breeding; you've tested yur cat for all the relevant diseases; the stud has also been tested; your only desire for breeding is to 'better the breed';
> )


And your problem with this - is ?

There are thousands of moggies in rescue centres without adding to their numbers.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

So MightyMouse is advocating breeding poorly bred cats with no health tests, so consent from the breeders, and no papers? 

Go troll somewhere else please.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

MightyMouse88 said:


> CraZee - I'd say run before it's too late - that this thread hasn't yet exploded into mass criticism and hysteria under the guise of "helpful advice" is a miracle. Although I bet a few are waiting for you to post more details - then the haters will attack en mass. That's how this place works. The evidence is in the many many many threads like yours.
> 
> Before you post on this thread again; please, take the time to read back through the hundreds of threads like this. You soon find that very very very few (huh - if any) will support anyone breeding their cat. You'll find it INCREDILBY hypocritical of course, but that's what you get here. The very same people who warn you how dangerous it is, how it's terrible for the cat to not be spayed, how there are too many unwanted cats in the world, how many birth defects / illness / death there are - they're exaclty the same ones happily justifying breeding THEIR cat and will come up with a dozen reasons as to why that's ok in THEIR circumstance.
> 
> ...


Red blobby,red blobby, red blobby.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't feed the trolls, children!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

MightyMouse88 - if we are all so bloody awful what are you doing on this forum?
Plus trying to start a fight is not on. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Absolutely no need for the nasty comments.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I got my little girl done at exactly 4 months, the first day that the vet would do it. 

I always thought that whilst a litter of kittens could be cute, I was in no way willing to risk the health of my cat, the stress of something going wrong, the possible massive additional vets bills and the no doubt huge bag of worry I would experience, just for a few weeks of cute. Just wasn't worth it. 

I'd say that unless you have the time and the money and have a genuine reason for wanting your little girl to have a litter, just get her done and let her leave a happy stress free and kitten free life.

I'm not as strict in my outlook as a lot of people on this forum when it comes to breeding, but it is true that there are a lot of cats out there that need homes and adding to the cat population should be done as part of a conscious, sensible and deliberate decision making process, as opposed to an accident due to you being unsure of your cats future. If you're not sure, just get her done. If you want to add to the family you don't need to breed a new family member, why not open your home to a rescue cat or buy another cat from your original breeder

nine months does seem very young as well.... my baby Darwin is 9 1/2 months and there is no way she would cope with a litter, she's still a kitten herself!


----------



## chrisjordan (Aug 7, 2021)

I had my little daughter done on the first day the vet would perform it, when she was precisely four months old.

I've always believed that, while a litter of kittens would be lovely, I'd never risk my cat's health, the stress of something going wrong, the potentially large additional vet expenses, and the undoubtedly huge sack of anxiety I'd suffer in exchange for a few weeks of cute. It simply wasn't worth it.

Unless you have the time, money, and a legitimate purpose for wanting your little lady to have a litter, I'd recommend getting her done and letting her live a joyful, stress-free, kitten-free existence.

When it comes to breeding, I'm not as rigorous as a lot of others on this topic, but it is what it is.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chrisjordan said:


> I had my little daughter done on the first day the vet would perform it, when she was precisely four months old.
> 
> I've always believed that, while a litter of kittens would be lovely, I'd never risk my cat's health, the stress of something going wrong, the potentially large additional vet expenses, and the undoubtedly huge sack of anxiety I'd suffer in exchange for a few weeks of cute. It simply wasn't worth it.
> 
> ...


You are replying to a thread from 2025... but I agree with you


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> You are replying to a thread from *2025*... but I agree with you


Replying to a thread from the future? That's clever.  

I'll get me coat. :Sorry :Bag :Locktopic


----------

